# Xtrail Crank sensor meltdown & no spark!



## teclights (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello

Any help very much appreciated... here's the full story...

I had an increasingly bad rattle begin to happen when the engine was running & a combination of on-line post & 3 garages that I visited for advice suggested timing chain tensioner/chain about to fail...
So (as sods law states) on the day I was taking the chain to be replaced, the engine stalled & there was a smell of burnt rubber. I found a '10A pos' fuse had blown & then towed the car to the garage.
It turns out that the timing chain was stretched & had jumped a tooth, throwing the timing out & taking 4 valves with it!
At the same time it turns out that the crankshaft sensor has melted around its multipin connector & seal which burnt out its terminals - it looked pretty bad condition like a lot of current had gone through it.
The chain is replaced & all is back together, there is a new sensor attached & fuse replaced & fault codes cleared!
Now it sparks on 4th cylinder only & won't start!

so... does anyone know/had experience of - a crankshaft sensor meltdown like this & what could have caused it?
or... What's next course of action?- could lack of starting be down to poor connection of new sensor/ other thing or failure of ECU?
I'm happy with the garage & they're working at the problem, but I'm looking for any help I can throw into the pot!

the car is an 02plate petrol 2.0L
Cheers


----------



## kobusHwYW3 (Aug 24, 2014)

If there was a huge current running through the cps(crankshaft position sensor) burning it so bad you can be sure the cps (camshaft position sensor also bad! And for sure your ecu will be fried 2. I can't see the cam timing being out one tooth causing your valves to bend the engine will just run bad. I'm talking of experience! Check up on your ecu! And trust me thay very expensive!


----------



## teclights (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re:*

Thanks Kobus..
The cps was in a total state, so definitely bad... & I'm guessing there's more damage too, as u say.. The damage to the cps just seemed extreme & set the alarm bells ringing, combined with the chain issue...was it all related - who knows I guess! I just wondered if this was a common theme & there was other things to look out for..
I'm not sure how many teeth it jumped but the day before I was taking it in, it took an age to start & had barely any power.. I'm told this is 'limp home mode' but it was a serious limp... 
Thanks again for your help. much appreciated.


----------

